# Zombie outbreak news alert



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

I found this cd on spotify, here is a teaser... 




It's not perfect but has similar things I want have playing outside my CDC zombie lab. Anyone have anything similar?


----------



## redder (Jul 30, 2013)

What is the name of the cd?


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

The infected. Sounds of the zombie apocalypse, also called audio zombie


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

I found an ap that let's you create your own emergency alert system broadcasts....some pretty good ones out there.


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

Here's a couple of classics


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Those are awesome! All of them!


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Those are good, surprised I hadn't seen them on YouTube as of yet. Thanks for these. I was hoping for something with video...but his is great as my backup plan.


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

You most likely know about the bonus footage from the Dawn of The Dead dvd. I always thought that it would be cool to have it playing near the entrance of my haunted house. I have never used it because I've always had multiple themes, but I want to go with an all zombie theme next year.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

I saw that, too long for me, the entire experience is only going to be a few minutes,I need an attention grabber that is no more than 2 min tops


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

I agree. We need something with some carnage and chaos right off the bat.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Have you thought about using the "Zombie Invasion" video from AtmosfearFX? I don't know if it has any news alert parts, but it will certainly grab people's attention. Teaser video here:

http://atmosfx.com/products/detail/zombie-invasion


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Just bought it today, it does not. :-(


----------

